# Bush's grillin' beans



## chris_harper (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone tried them yet? We got some of the brown sugar and bourbon ones and ate them yesterday. I (and the wife) think the baked beans are better. Might try all the varieties that are out just to see which ones we like. I make straight out of the can for starters.


----------



## smokin for life (Apr 30, 2008)

Pinto are the best around, I'll cook them up and use the "wicked bean" recipe, and add a little brown sugar and a little molasas(?) I'll never learn how to spell that. I'm not much on store bought beans.


----------



## teeotee (Apr 30, 2008)

The wife bought some of the baked bean variety at the weekend. She tried them ( i don't do beans) straight from the can then added bacon, garlic and a few other things. She wasn't too impressed!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 30, 2008)

I also shy away from store bought-I see there around $1.50 a can-a batch of my beans are much better  (in our opinion) and at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm a pinto bean gal myself... always make them from scratch.
 Guess I should give the Bush's beans a try. I might be missing out on something good.


----------



## jakesmith (May 2, 2008)

I've tried them. They arent too bad, at least I thought. Obviously they arent going to be better than homemade, but they do in a jam.

I prefer the the Boubon Brown Sugar over the Smokehouse ones.


----------



## brentman0110 (May 3, 2008)

I tried the old fashioned barbecue type and to be honest, they tasted the exact same as their old fashioned beans. For a higher cost, I think these are a rip.


----------



## ronp (May 3, 2008)

I never buy brand name beans, too expensive and doesn't meet my taste expectations. I buy whatever is on sale, or a #303 can from Sam's.

If the sauce in the can is lousy, I just toss and rinse the beans. In either case I will lightly sautee some slab bacon (not Crispy), some onions, add brown sugar and add KC Masterpiece BBQ Sauce fron Sam's Club to the right consistency. Good smoked or stove top. If stove top, add liquid smoke to taste. 

You can turn cheap pork and beans into a delicacy for cheap.


----------



## walking dude (May 3, 2008)

is this just for eating, or using in the wicked bean recipe?

cause when i smoke beans, its the only recipe i use, minus the pineapple........hehehehe


----------



## walking dude (May 4, 2008)

bump

doing dutch's beans today


----------



## bertjo44 (May 6, 2008)

I have tried the BS & Bourboun, Smokehouse Tradition & the Southern Pit BBQ but not the Steakhouse recipe. The BS & Bourboun were pretty good. My wife does most of the cooking but usually just simple stuff. When I want a good made from scratch meal I have to do it so I keep canned beans on hand for her to 'heat up'. I have gotten to where I cook a bag (or two) of navy beans when I want really good baked beans. Still need to try Dutch's recipe though.


----------

